# [risolto] File world e gestione dei pacchetti mascherati

## The_Paciugo

Cercando di sistemare un po' i pacchetti installati sulla mia gentoo, sono andato in cerca del file world su /var/cache/ebd/world  ma non ho trovato nulla.

Allora ho provato con

# regenworld

```
* akode is an ambigous package name, candidates are:

['media-libs/akode', 'kde-base/akode']

!!! Invalid atom: x11-libs/qt-3*

```

e il file world non si crea..

Secondo il wiki bisognerebbe usare qpkg, che è "deprecabile" e oltretutto non c'è negli ultimi gentoolkit

Come posso creare dunque il file world contenente tutti i pacchetti che ho installato? Una volta creato, che utilità c'è nel modificare direttamente da li?

***

Altra domanda: ho scoperto troppo tardi che 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge [...] 
```

non è una bella cosa, e di pacchetti ne avrò installati parecchi. C'è qualche maniera per vedere quali sono?

mi risulta anche un

```
emerge --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin media-video/mplayer-bin media-libs/win32codecs kde-misc/kdmtheme media-video/nvclock app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng app-office/ooextras

[... lista dei pacchetti di update ...] 
```

Che son tutti pacchetti che in effetti ho installato con accept_keywords , ma ne mancano parecchi, tipo oggi ho installato il meta-pacchetto di koffice-1.5.2, e per non inserirli tutti in packages.keywords ho usato anche li accept_keywords.Last edited by The_Paciugo on Fri Oct 06, 2006 11:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

 :Confused: 

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

## cloc3

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora ho provato con
> 
> # regenworld
> ...

 

da usare con prudenza. talora appesantisce il file /var/lib/portage/world (vedi bandreabis) con pacchetti superflui, cioè pacchetti che sono dipendenze di altri, appesantendo le successive ricerche di portage.

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra domanda: ho scoperto troppo tardi che 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

pensavo ne avessero completamente reso impossibile l'uso.

Il prossimo `emerge -pvuD world` dovrebbe effettuare il downgrade.

fai attenzione perché i dowgrade di certi pacchetti (e.g. baselayout) possono portare problemi.

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi risulta anche un
> 
> [code]emerge --update --ask world
> ...

 

questo è un tipo di messaggio nuovo, che non conosco benissimo. probabilmente il sistema non è in grado di eseguire i downgrade di quei pacchetti, perché esistono in portage solamente versioni mascherate, e dunque invisibili. immagino che tu il possa smascherare usando con /etc/portage . forse, portresti provare a disinstallare direttamente senza modificare /etc/portage ( se è questo che vuoi).

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *The_Paciugo wrote:*   
> 
> mi risulta anche un
> ...

 

Infatti per amd64 quei pacchetti sono unstable.

E portage-bashrc-ng non è in portage...   :Confused:  come lo hai installato? Suppongo sia in overlay.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

Aggiungi i pacchetti che portage ti segnala come mascherati in package.keywords. per la sintassi da usare vedi l'handbook che lo spiega molto bene

Byez

----------

## skypjack

Per quanto riguarda portage-bashrc-ng puoi trovare tutto ciò che ti interessa su https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-469501.html.

Onestamente, lo uso da un pò e sono soddisfatto, anche se in certi casi devo disattivarlo perchè mi ha dato qualche problema, ma roba da niente.

Personalmente non ho aggiunto alcun overlay perchè mi faceva casino quello consigliato e l'ho installato nel sistema a mano sotto local...

Ma queste sono scelte personali!!

----------

## The_Paciugo

bashrc-ng l'ho installato con layman!

Un'altra cosa: se in update mi mostra dei pacchetti da aggiornare, ma a me non interessano e voglio che non mi escano fuori fino ad una nuova versione successiva, come posso fare?

----------

## bandreabis

Credo si debba usare /etc/portage/package.mask

EDIT: mea culpa, dovevo immaginarlo che cannavo data la mia memoria di palta!

MODIFICATO!

----------

## The_Paciugo

Ho un problema, i file /etc/portage/packages.mask e keywords sembrano non funzionare

Ho fatto una prova con koffice, attualmente ho installato la 1.5.2 con il dannato metodo accept_keywords

Prendo un pacchetto a caso:

```
emerge -pv koffice-data

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] app-office/koffice-data-1.4.2 [1.5.2] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

e lui giustamente mi vorrebbe fare il downgrade, allora volendo mascherare la versione 1.4.2, in maniera tale che non me lo faccia, aggiungo in /etc/portage/packages.mask

```
=app-office/koffice-data-1.4.2 
```

e tuttavia non cambia nulla, perchè rifacendo

```
emerge --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin media-video/mplayer-bin media-libs/win32codecs kde-misc/kdmtheme media-video/nvclock app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng app-office/ooextras

... done!

[...]

[ebuild     UD] app-office/koffice-data-1.4.2 [1.5.2]

[...]

```

Rieccolo li! Non esce come mascherato e mi vuole fare il downgrade.

***

ecco un esempio con packages.keywords

```
# emerge -pv ksplash-engine-moodin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "ksplash-engine-moodin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

# echo =kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 ~amd64 >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

# cat /etc/portage/packages.keywords

=kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 ~amd64

# emerge -pv ksplash-engine-moodin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "ksplash-engine-moodin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

           
```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> Ho un problema, i file /etc/portage/packages.mask e keywords sembrano non funzionare
> 
> Ho fatto una prova con koffice, attualmente ho installato la 1.5.2 con il dannato metodo accept_keywords

 Mi sa non hai capito come funziona.

Hai installato il pacchetto koffice-data in testing (ovvero sia, ~amd64), versione 1.5.2, con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS (male, ma il danno è fatto). Ora che non hai settato ACCEPT_KEYWORDS per il testing, il tuo sistema vuole emergere solo pacchetti considerati 'stable': la versione che vuole emergere è la 1.4.2. Se mascheri anche quella (mettendola in /etc/portage/package.mask), lui cercherà sempre nei pacchetti disponibili per 'stable'; non trovandone, esce con un errore oppure, come in questo caso, ti dice che la versione che vuoi emergere è legata a pacchetti che non esistono o che sono mascherati ma che sono richiesti da quel pacchetto.

Quello che devi fare è invece far accettare al tuo sistema 'stable' un pacchetto 'testing' e lo fai usando una keyword attraverso /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
# echo "app-office/koffice-data ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Così il sistema, per il pacchetto koffice-data, chiude un occhio e installerà i pacchetti in testing e riterrà che quelli che hai forzatamente installati siano correttamente installati.

Ciao.

----------

## The_Paciugo

E' quello che ho provato a fare prima, ma come vedi me lo vuole sempre downgradare senza scampo.

```
# emerge -pv koffice-data

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] app-office/koffice-data-1.4.2 [1.5.2] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

# cat /etc/portage/packages.keywords

app-office/koffice-data ~amd64

# emerge -pv koffice-data

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] app-office/koffice-data-1.4.2 [1.5.2] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Luca89

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> Ho un problema, i file /etc/portage/packages.mask e keywords sembrano non funzionare

 

i file si chiamano package.*, package va al singolare.

----------

## The_Paciugo

Ok, bella niubbata che ho fatto quindi..

GG paciugo T_T

edit. ok a parte il fatto del packages(s).* , sembra non funzionare comunque purtroppo

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

=app-office/koffice-data-1.5.2 ~amd64

# emerge --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin media-video/mplayer-bin media-libs/win32codecs kde-misc/kdmtheme media-video/nvclock app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng app-office/ooextras

... done!

[ebuild     UD] app-office/koffice-data-1.4.2 [1.5.2]

[...]

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

#              
```

me lo vuole sempre downgradare, non c'è verso

edit. questi invece:

```
!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin media-video/mplayer-bin media-libs/win32codecs kde-misc/kdmtheme media-video/nvclock app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng app-office/ooextras

```

li ho aggiunti come pacchetti singoli in package.keywords e non mi esce piu' l'errore

es.

```
=media-video/nvclock-0.8b ~amd64
```

----------

## sorchino

La sintassi non Ã¨ quella, come ti hanno giÃ  fatto notare dandoti quella corretta nei post precedenti.

Direi che un ripassino della documentazione Ã¨ d'obbligo, che qui si sta andando a tentativi piÃ¹ o meno casuali.

Comunque sia mettici:

app-office/koffice-data ~amd64

stop.

Niente =, niente versione. Tu dici "io di koffice-data uso la versione in testing".

----------

## The_Paciugo

Ho provato, ma cavoli se non funziona non funziona.

Il downgrade me lo vuole fare sempre e comunque, siccome su koffice-1.5.2 ho già trovato (involontariamente, e riportato da un altro utente) un bug sul digest, ce ne potrà essere un altro del genere.

Adesso provo a disinstallarlo e a riemergerlo e vediamo

----------

## nick_spacca

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> Ho provato, ma cavoli se non funziona non funziona.
> 
> Il downgrade me lo vuole fare sempre e comunque, siccome su koffice-1.5.2 ho già trovato (involontariamente, e riportato da un altro utente) un bug sul digest, ce ne potrà essere un altro del genere.
> 
> Adesso provo a disinstallarlo e a riemergerlo e vediamo

 

Hai provato a fare un sync del portage??? Magari con tutto questo manovrare di package.* si è un pò incasinato il tutto...

Comunque hai provato anche a vedere CHI vuole eventualmente "downgradarlo" (scusate l'inglesismo...)...

Io proverei con:

```
$ emerge --sync       <= SE NON LO HA ANCORA FATTO!

$ emerge -avt koffice-data
```

Il -t ti dirà chi vuole la versione "inferiore"

PEr tutto il resto c'è master...eehm 

```
man emerge
```

----------

## The_Paciugo

Confermo la teoria del "casino", ho rimosso tutti i pacchetti di koffice, ho addato tutti i pacchetti del meta-1.5.2 in package.keywords e ora finalmente ho la versione funzionante e non sussiste più il problema del downgrade

----------

